# totally confused



## Godblessedme2 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi,  I am going to try to start a company selling bath bombs and other's beauty items but,  I'm totally confused on what to use to color the bath bombs. I have researched the site and it seems people think different items work.  I am looking for colors that will be bright and colorful and are okay to use in bath bombs ( and bath salts ) that I sell.  I've read about using food color but read it's not okay with the FDA to use them and sell them. I've read about LaBomb Colorants but at almost $100 wow and, they seem to be very light colors. I want bright colors. I'm new to this so I don't know or understand all of the terms I read so , if you could help me when you replying with using real world words lol I would appreciate it! Down the road I will also make some soap but starting with bath bombs and bath salt's. I am also going to make eye shadow's. I want to do this the right way and totally don't want to stain someone's bath tub!  I also found these color's http://www.elementsbathandbody.com/Water-Soluble-Liquid-Colorants-c-275.html  . Could someone please direct me in the right direction in what colors to buy that will make bright color's in bath bombs and bath salts.

Here is what we have bought so far as far as ingredients for the bath bombs.

Citric Acid 
Kaolin Clay 
Grape seed oil 
Polysorbate 80 
Witch Hazel 
Borax

I still need to buy the oils , molds ( where to buy them??) and colors.  With these items can I make bath bombs?


----------



## robtr31 (Aug 9, 2013)

Godblessedme2 said:


> Hi, I am going to try to start a company selling bath bombs and other's beauty items but, I'm totally confused on what to use to color the bath bombs. I have researched the site and it seems people think different items work. I am looking for colors that will be bright and colorful and are okay to use in bath bombs ( and bath salts ) that I sell. I've read about using food color but read it's not okay with the FDA to use them and sell them. I've read about LaBomb Colorants but at almost $100 wow and, they seem to be very light colors. I want bright colors. I'm new to this so I don't know or understand all of the terms I read so , if you could help me when you replying with using real world words lol I would appreciate it! Down the road I will also make some soap but starting with bath bombs and bath salt's. I am also going to make eye shadow's. I want to do this the right way and totally don't want to stain someone's bath tub! I also found these color's http://www.elementsbathandbody.com/Water-Soluble-Liquid-Colorants-c-275.html . Could someone please direct me in the right direction in what colors to buy that will make bright color's in bath bombs and bath salts.
> 
> Here is what we have bought so far as far as ingredients for the bath bombs.
> 
> ...


 

some will come along and help you some , you have a long way to go be fore start selling, here's some reading material in the middle is from this site soap making forum.

 just click on link:
http://www.google.com/custom?domains=www.soapmakingforum.com&q=bath+bombs&sa=Google+Search&sitesearch=www.soapmakingforum.com&client=pub-7919342714932531&forid=1&channel=3628851231&ie=ISO-8859-1&oe=ISO-8859-1&safe=active&cof=GALT%3A%23002E3F%3BGL%3A1%3BDIV%3A%236F3C1B%3BVLC%3A063E3F%3BAH%3Acenter%3BBGC%3AFFFFFF%3BLBGC%3AFFFFCC%3BALC%3A002E3F%3BLC%3A002E3F%3BT%3AB47B10%3BGFNT%3A063E3F%3BGIMP%3A063E3F%3BFORID%3A1&hl=en

good luck and enjoy

rob


----------



## innerdiva73 (Aug 9, 2013)

Those colorants on the website are OK but you have to use the required usage amount due to staining.  As far as oils, I get my oils from Soapers Choice and Bulk Apothecary.


----------



## savonierre (Aug 9, 2013)

Check out BrambleBerry for colors and molds.


----------



## Godblessedme2 (Aug 9, 2013)

I know I have a lot of reading to do and a long way to go but we are going to go head first lol! We have ordered over  $300 in products already!  I'm sick and due to being off and on Chemo and other treatments I can't work out side of the home and need a way to make income so we have decided to try this =) I am just confused on where to get the products especially colors and mods and how much to use.


----------



## Godblessedme2 (Aug 10, 2013)

btw, thank you ALL for the replies and any and all help! =)  I really, really appreciate it!


----------



## Robert (Aug 10, 2013)

Godblessedme2 said:


> Here is what we have bought so far as far as ingredients for the bath bombs.
> 
> Citric Acid
> Kaolin Clay
> ...


I'm assuming "bath bomb" always means a fizzie, so if I'm wrong please correct me...so you still need something to provide the gas.  Unless you have some reason to use something else, that'd mean sodium bicarbonate.

Also I'd have to ask what the point of including borax is.  Not that you can't make a fizzie with it in there, but borax is going to neutralize acid, so you'll need extra citric acid in there to react with the bicarbonate.


----------



## Godblessedme2 (Aug 10, 2013)

Robert said:


> I'm assuming "bath bomb" always means a fizzie, so if I'm wrong please correct me...so you still need something to provide the gas. Unless you have some reason to use something else, that'd mean sodium bicarbonate.
> 
> Also I'd have to ask what the point of including borax is. Not that you can't make a fizzie with it in there, but borax is going to neutralize acid, so you'll need extra citric acid in there to react with the bicarbonate.


 no reason except I am still learning and this was on many of the list of items that I would need.  Yes, you are correct I want to make a fizzie!


----------



## Godblessedme2 (Aug 10, 2013)

Sorry, If I sound totally stupid! Okay I am on the http://www.brambleberry.com/Colorants-C181.aspx site. Can I use ANY of the colors that she sells? I see some sample packs that have neon etc


----------



## Godblessedme2 (Aug 10, 2013)

or do I have to use this ? http://www.brambleberry.com/A-Set-Of-12-La-Bomb-Colors-10ml-10-ml-set-of-12-P4357.aspx


----------



## jean1C (Aug 10, 2013)

I've used a meatball maker or a plastic ornament to make round fizzies. I've seen some make bombs using a silicon mold. 
I would stay with the colors meant for bath bombs if you can and experiment with the amount of color. I made one the other day with a bunch of layers of colors...My daughter said she had a hard time removing the blue from her skin. 
I also like the addition of some type of butter to my bath bombs. I have used cocoa butter and shea in the past.


----------



## dagmar88 (Aug 10, 2013)

Godblessedme2 said:


> I know I have a lot of reading to do and a long way to go but we are going to go head first lol! We have ordered over  $300 in products already!  I'm sick and due to being off and on Chemo and other treatments I can't work out side of the home and need a way to make income so we have decided to try this =) I am just confused on where to get the products especially colors and mods and how much to use.




I'm sorry to hear that. Good for you you're still trying to make the best out of it!
Please do keep in mind you'll need insurance before you start; even though bath fizzies seem pretty harmless...


http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=37197

And you'll need to get familiar with cosmetic labeling requirements.

http://www.fda.gov/Cosmetics/CosmeticLabelingLabelClaims/CosmeticLabelingManual/


----------



## Godblessedme2 (Aug 11, 2013)

dagmar88 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. Good for you you're still trying to make the best out of it!
> Please do keep in mind you'll need insurance before you start; even though bath fizzies seem pretty harmless...
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! I am not one to lay around crying pity me , so off I go on this adventure! I will look into insurance and labels!


----------



## freyacat (Aug 14, 2013)

I would recommend doing some experimental playing. To make a great bath fizzie start with with the basic chemical reaction. That is an acid + baking soda releases carbon dioxide which makes the fizz. Get some citric acid and baking soda, mix and throw in wate. Try different  ratios of acid to baking soda. Try coarse citric acid compared to fine. Try mixing in some oils. Try your other additives one at a time. It won't take long and  you'll gain so much understanding that will feed into your final product. Good luck!


----------



## Robert (Aug 14, 2013)

jean1C said:


> I would stay with the colors meant for bath bombs if you can and experiment with the amount of color. I made one the other day with a bunch of layers of colors...My daughter said she had a hard time removing the blue from her skin.


Depending on her age, that could be a feature rather than a bug--so you could make sure she took her bath, and stayed in the water long enough for that layer to dissolve. ;-)


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 16, 2013)

I wouldn't use boric acid in my bath fizzies.  I would most certainly use baking soda, citric acid, and an oil.  You can also use the polysorbate 80 and clays.  I don't use witchhazel after a lot of trial and error.  Nature's Garden also sells colorants that can be used in bath fizzies and other body products. They work well.


----------



## Robert (Aug 16, 2013)

shunt2011 said:


> I wouldn't use boric acid in my bath fizzies.


Me neither, because it's too weak an acid to work well.


----------



## squigglz (Aug 16, 2013)

For colorants, I generally go with powdered oxides that I mix into the citric acid/sodium bicarb until it seems like it's probably about right. A lot of it is guessing, I think. I use witch hazel to hold them together. I do have a stainless steel bath bomb mold from Brambleberry, but I'm more prone to using silicone cupcake wrappers and making cupcakes out of them xD


----------

